# Whats the best medium for a dwc system?



## claypooling (Jun 8, 2008)

i was wondering what the best medium would be for a small homemade dwc setup, any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Pseudo.Botany (Jun 8, 2008)

My personal fav. are the clay pellets. Not a fan of rockwole due to fungus and alge risk.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 8, 2008)

Well kindly excuse my ignorance but dont a person have to have something else other than rocks? Notice some of the storebought gizmos have neoprene holders for the seed clones etc. If this is hot or cold wonder why a person couldnt just use a circular piece of split sponge to hold the seeds or whutever in place? Sorta like the sponge used on the AG etc? Thanks. 

Big Wheel


----------



## Pseudo.Botany (Jun 8, 2008)

I have only ever used Rockwole and Clay pellets for my dwc. I now only use Clay pellets because they work the best. I use larg Pellets at the bottom of my pot and smaller ones near the top to keep the seed in place. i havent hand any problems with this method yet. I started of with rockwole and i didnt like it. I found that alge grew on it too easily if you did not prevent light from getting to it which would later develope into other problems such as rot.


----------



## Pseudo.Botany (Jun 8, 2008)

THere are other product out there too, i havent tryed them so i cant really give you any personal advice on them. Clay is cheap and easy to get and you can re-use it over and over again.


----------



## Mr Green Man (Jun 9, 2008)

Rockwool is fin, just don't let it get to wet.

If you are cloning by Water/Air/Perlight methods, you can transplant strait into the pebbles.


----------



## kushkilla (Jun 9, 2008)

claypooling said:


> i was wondering what the best medium would be for a small homemade dwc setup, any suggestions appreciated


 
Natural sea sponge.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 9, 2008)

Well thanks to all for the good info. On the solid rock grow I figgered a net pot with a hole in the bottom big enough to accomodate a good size stalk would allow the rocks to fall into the water during the early stages. Shows whut I know huh I guess you start off with some real big rocks. I am still purty much stuck on using the sponges. Went to the .99 cent store today and found some Rinso Brand double action scouring pads. They are about an inch or so thick and come two to a pack. One side is smooth artificial sponge and the other side is sorta rough but not bad to be used for delicate scouring. Tested them out on my perspective net pots which are cafeteria plastic eating utinsil holders. When I stuck two of the sponges down in there they butted together perfect..that be with the smooth sides together. I think it would hold a seed or clone just about tightly enough. Figger to cut them half in two so I have a double set of sponges for 6 net pots for two bucks. Think I am also going to cut a hole in a bottom of the pots about the size of a 50 cent piece so the roots and stalk have plenty of room to work. Might add some rocks as the plants grow. Tell me whut you think. Also need to know more on the sea sponge deal. Looks like a seed would get lost in all them holes dont it?

Big Wheel


----------



## Mr Green Man (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds intersting.

If you have time an money to exprament go for it, if you want to get growing, it would probably be worth using a more tryed and tested method.


----------



## claypooling (Jun 10, 2008)

tryed and tested like what?


----------



## Mr Green Man (Jun 10, 2008)

If you are starting seeds.

Start them in Perlight or Rockwool. (Perlight might be easyer to find)
Then transplant into net pots filled with Clay Pebles. Can't go wrong really.

When you move the seedlings into the DWC system make sure the water level is just over the bottom of the pots untill roots start to grow out of the pots.


----------



## Pseudo.Botany (Jun 12, 2008)

If you are going to use rockwool, Make sure to not allow light to reach it especialy if it gets wet or els you will get alge.


----------



## dirt nasty (Jun 13, 2008)

i use the hydroton clay pellets in my dwc. they are working great for me. i have great roots threading there way through the pellets into the res that are at least 8" long.


----------



## Huffnagel (Jan 29, 2021)

I know this is old post but here's my 2 cents.
You can start seeds in the paper towel method and when they have tails about half an inch long and won't get lost in the clay balls (hydroton here in Canada) they go direct into the clay pellets with a little finesse; I place them about a half inch below the top of the net cup and cover with a couple balls for protection.
I've done every which way you can think off and this is the easiest and safest, the only pressure is getting the seeds root established in the first week because clay balls can dry out super fast. If your familiar with dwc you know you can mitigate this in many ways, raise water level touching the net pots, top irrigation by hand or automated, or just using a humidity dome.


----------

